# Need help with WCA score sheet



## MrMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have my excel, my downloaded version of the scoresheet from the WCA site and my .CSV file from the registration.

What now? I open the score sheet and add the CSV. I kind of expect everything to bee neatly organized and the different sheets to be all ready. Is this something the WCA delegate has responsibility of or is really easy to understand?

Man, my computer and software knowledge is 0. Sorry.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 18, 2010)

I've made a feature in my live results system where you upload the .CSV file and select how many rounds you want and then it generates a spreadsheet based on the WCA template.

Perhaps I could make this feature available to all users not just those who use the entire system.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2010)

Also Sébastien Auroux has a pretty useful excel sheet, ask him for that!


----------



## Pedro (Aug 18, 2010)

You imported .csv data, right? With all the 0s and 1s.

It won't fill the sheets automatically, you'll need a macro for that. I've done this with my recent sheet. 

If you send me the file I can do it for you.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a lot of you guys did nearly the same, perhaps we should import it as a default WCA sheet?


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

Yaay so many helpfull replies  Hope I will be able to work this out, I want to generate results fast so people can see how they do during the competition. Please send me your email addys and I will send you the CSV


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2010)

What you can do with the csv is sort it by the 3x3 column and get the 3x3 competitors, then copy them (their name, country, wca id) to a blank sheet for 3x3.


----------

